
Ask HN: Is anyone using OpenStack Solum in production? - webmaven
Solum[0] is Basically an OpenStack PaaS, but it&#x27;s been limping along with not much development being done besides bitrot maintenance to keep it working with the rest of OpenStack&#x27;s projects.
======
borplk
I'm not a fan of OpenStack. Have had nothing but awful experiences with it.

